# Masonry Design



## McEngr (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm considering not designing any of the masonry problems according to ASD and going full-on with LRFD. Is this problematic for the exam? I realize it's only truly required for slender walls, but I'd like to just have a good feel for it and forget ASD altogether because I'm pretty strong at concrete design already.

Please provide your thoughts/cautions...

Thanks!


----------



## parthurvt (Nov 13, 2011)

typically I prefer to design everything with LRFD, it's easier with with steel and concrete imho. However, masonry I find a lot easier to design in ASD. I'd suggest getting S.K. Ghosh's code master, it was great for the masonry questions. Here's the website:  http://secure.skghoshassociates.com/onlineorder/show_cat.php?catid=6

I actually have most of the code masters, they're pretty helpful.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 14, 2011)

McEngr,

I would say that it is problematic.

I haven't seen the instructions for the 16 hour SE exam, but I seem to remember that during the good old Structural II exam it said something to the effect that if you design something per LRFD where ASD was specifically asked for then you would get no credit.

I could be wrong though. It seems that every exam that I have taken has somehow melded into one over the years.


----------



## hansel (Nov 14, 2011)

kevo_55 said:


> McEngr,
> 
> I would say that it is problematic.
> 
> ...


You are right. Here is the quote from the exam instruction from NCEES website.

"

2. Examinees will use only the Allowable Stress Design (ASD) method, except strength design Section 3.3.5 may be used for walls with out-of-plane loads. " you can also find this at https://ncees.org/Exams/SE_exam.php


----------



## McEngr (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow. I guess I should've done my homework. I got a little excited at how similar masonry LRFD design is as compared with simple beam analysis and wall analysis from concrete. This is what initiated my question. I failed to dig in and figure out the implications.

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## Amry69 (Nov 22, 2011)

I gave up on LRFD for masonry. All the practice probelms are ASD and I get the impression that the NCEES prefered method for masonry.


----------

